# Keith Lemon's LemonAid



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Did anyone else watch tonights episode?

There was a competition between three familes, the prize was a Pug puppy for the winning families child.



Not the best idea for a prize, but lets hope they got him/her from a good breeder.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah i did  all i could think was one of these kids is gonna cry if they dont win!! 

Cute pug puppy but i do echo the ethical breeder and health tests

X


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I cannot stand Keith Lemon


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I really thought it was in very poor taste to be honest, reminded me of going to the fare and winning a goldfish, I just hope all the families involved in the 'game' were 'researched' beforehand. First time I have watched the show and that left a bad taste overall.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I saw it and was disgusted that the TV programmers allowed a puppy to be given away as a TV prize


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Didn't see it but totally wrong to be offering an animal as a prize imo :angry:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Not seen it - what chanel was it on?

I think it's really not sending the right message out to offer a live animal as a pize 

I can only assume that all families wanted a new puppy and it wasn't just a random prize


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Found the advert (or one ad I should say) looking for families.

Keith Lemon&#39;s ITV1 Show, LemonAid, wants families that want a puppy - StarNow.co.uk

Posted 16th april
Closed 22nd

So only left a few days to choose families, check them etc. :angry:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Fleur said:


> Not seen it - what chanel was it on?
> 
> I think it's really not sending the right message out to offer a live animal as a pize
> 
> I can only assume that all families wanted a new puppy and it wasn't just a random prize


Was on ITV 1.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

DoggieBag said:


> Found the advert (or one ad I should say) looking for families.
> 
> Keith Lemon's ITV1 Show, LemonAid, wants families that want a puppy - StarNow.co.uk
> 
> ...


And no mention of suitablilty of breed etc - did all the families specificly want a pug or were they just after a puppy


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Fleur said:


> And no mention of suitablilty of breed etc - did all the families specificly want a pug or were they just after a puppy


Just a puppy by the sounds of the casting call. I think the girl who won wanted a Bulldog (at least one of the 2 girls did).


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

They should give Keith Lemon (and Fern Cotton hate both equally) away in a competition to be used as *add suitable degrading life sentence* never to be seen again. 
What is the point of all those years of a dog is for life and consider the breed and valuing animals as individuals not accessories. 
:incazzato:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Complaints being sent to the KC and mentions of where/how they got a puppy.

Keith Lemon


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Howl said:


> They should give Keith Lemon (and Fern Cotton hate both equally) away in a competition to be used as *add suitable degrading life sentence* never to be seen again.
> What is the point of all those years of a dog is for life and consider the breed and valuing animals as individuals not accessories.
> :incazzato:


Do you just hate Keith Lemon (the character) or Leigh Francis who plays him?


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Do you just hate Keith Lemon (the character) or Leigh Francis who plays him?


I think he's a tw*t. You can't act like that much of an idiot without being slightly like it in real.

He just makes me cringe.

(Sorry, I know you weren't asking me, just thought I'd chip in!)


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I didn't see the show, as I can't stand Keith Lemon, but giving a dog as a prize is wrong on many levels. I hope the poor thing doesn't end up in rescue when the novelty wears off.
I also hope this isn't the start of a new trend in prizes for tv shows.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Makes you think if they started looking for familes about 2 weeks ago, when did they start looking for a breeder? Plus find one who just happened to have a puppy available.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Do you just hate Keith Lemon (the character) or Leigh Francis who plays him?


Sorry I meant Leigh Francis, I dislike everything Leigh Francis is known for, just not funny. Hate Bo'Selecta, Celebrity Juice etc. 
I think he and Fearne Cotton are on tv/radio too much but this goes beyond... I would find this disgusting no matter who did it but the fact it's these smug self congratulating :incazzato:ers grrr.

 I don't often get this wound up by celebrities but these two :shocked:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Using the powers invested in me .................I have tracked down the breeder.


And I do not hold much hope for health tests etc etc etc.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

DoggieBag said:


> Using the powers invested in me .................I have tracked down the breeder.
> 
> And I do not hold much hope for health tests etc etc etc.


Super detective - to be honest even without tracking down the breeder I wouldn't begin to imagine a resposnible breeder would give up a pup at short notice to be a prize


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Fleur said:


> Super detective - to be honest even without tracking down the breeder I wouldn't begin to imagine a resposnible breeder would give up a pup at short notice to be a prize


Peter Andre is supposedly buying one soon.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Peter Andre is supposedly buying one soon.


Oh Peter why... :mad2:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

He is picking it up tomorrow.

The producers posted that online search for families on the 16th April.
They bought the puppy on the 17th.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

The families were all going to be getting a dog anyway. I'm pretty sure the dog would have been from a good breeder. I'm just being honest here, but sometimes we really do need to trust people more than we do.

Not being harsh or anything, but I have noticed people jump to conclusions very easy here. I'm sure the puppy is with a lovely family who love her/him


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

astro2011 said:


> The families were all going to be getting a dog anyway. I'm pretty sure the dog would have been from a good breeder. I'm just being honest here, but sometimes we really do need to trust people more than we do.
> 
> Not being harsh or anything, but I have noticed people jump to conclusions very easy here. I'm sure the puppy is with a lovely family who love her/him


I have to agree, the pup hasnt found a home at any larger risk than any other puppy going to a new home. At least the families went to the effort to obtain the pup and it want a wimb...... I will reserve judgement on this whole topic till I read more but most sounds like hearsay at present


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> The families were all going to be getting a dog anyway. I'm pretty sure the dog would have been from a good breeder. I'm just being honest here, but sometimes we really do need to trust people more than we do.
> 
> Not being harsh or anything, but I have noticed people jump to conclusions very easy here. I'm sure the puppy is with a lovely family who love her/him


The breeder is far from "good". I would not even label her as "average".


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

DoggieBag said:


> He is picking it up tomorrow.
> 
> The producers posted that online search for families on the 16th April.
> They bought the puppy on the 17th.





astro2011 said:


> The families were all going to be getting a dog anyway. I'm pretty sure the dog would have been from a good breeder. I'm just being honest here, but sometimes we really do need to trust people more than we do.
> 
> Not being harsh or anything, but I have noticed people jump to conclusions very easy here. I'm sure the puppy is with a lovely family who love her/him


My concern is that although the families wanted dogs and had hopefully thought long and hard (and in fact I'm sure the families that lost will be buying puppies soon anyway) - there was no thought of the suitablilty of the breed they ended up with to their life style.
My worry is the show promotes 'puppies' without forethought, planning and suitability.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder if the breeder of this dog who let this puppy go to a unknown home, will now breed her bitch like mad and say " as seen on tv" !!!!!!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

hazel pritchard said:


> I wonder if the breeder of this dog who let this puppy go to a unknown home, will now breed her bitch like mad and say " as seen on tv" !!!!!!


And as owned by Peter Andre. 

"Own a brother or sister of Peter Andre's dog"


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Peter Andre already has his Pug, according to Twitter. He's posted a few pictures of him already.

The breeder has also shown her true colours, attacking everyone with personal insults and generally being abusive.

I might have missed this being mentioned, but if not, Dogs Today are asking those in Scotland to complain to the SSPCA (It's illegal there) and to complain to ITV here. I certainly will be - whilst these families may have been ready, they appeared to want different breeds, and the whole issue of finding a puppy ethically and really considering whether you can give a puppy a good life is seriously undermined by making them "prizes" - A pug is a dog, and not a toy.

Keith Lemon sucks :thumbdown:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

EllesBelles said:


> Peter Andre already has his Pug, according to Twitter. He's posted a few pictures of him already.
> 
> The breeder has also shown her true colours, attacking everyone with personal insults and generally being abusive.
> 
> ...


She is rude isn't she?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

saw part of it, was too upset at the idea of a live dog as a prize to see all of it

can complain to Ofcom here

https://stakeholders.ofcom.org.uk/tell-us/specific-programme-epg

have just submitted my complaint saying that I think it's morally wrong to give a live animal as a prize - especially in this day and age and also insanely irresponsible to give away a breed that requires extra commitment and care to keep them healthy and happy in the form of the care for the skin folds on their faces to prevent bacterial or fungal infections and also giving away a breed that can potentially require very expensive surgery to correct respiratory issues.

I have nothing against the breed but like any breed they should only be bought after research to see if they are suitable and if prepared to deal with any of the known potential health issues


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> She is rude isn't she?


I know. I haven't got involved, but only because I've got my geckos running free and they need my attention (they all seem to be stunt-geckos tonight! :yikes

I would never consider an animal from such an obnoxious individual.

(I'll find a way off my high-horse now,  )

(....and I definitely won't go and argue....)


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I cannot believe those involved in creating and producing this show were unaware of the furore it would cause. What depths some people will plumb for publicity.

Giving away a pup on a game show is rather like bringing back blind date and replacing the date with a contractual 15 year marriage.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

The RSPCA have confirmed they are going to investigate the matter.

They are heavily opposed to the giving of live animals as prizes in any way.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

The puppies are £1200 each if anyone wants the results of this accidental mating between the breeder's (who is 17)dog and her mums dog.

Though they did give one away for free, and have sold one to Peter Andre and one to ITV. So be quick if you're interested.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I am just going to add that sadly there is a reason people need to jump to conclusions. So many people on here have been conned by dodgy breeders and puppy mills. There is little to protect animals in this country in my opinon and it's been shown time and time again. Well meaning people trusting that people will do the right thing. 
I am sadly not suprised by the breeder being below average, my guess is it's probably been some researchers job with a ton of other things to do that day with neither the time nor the knowledge. 
But playing devils advocate, if I was a breeder of any animal I would have said no so maybe they tried many reputable breeders first? 
It isn't even the celebrities/comedians that people should be pointing the finger at its the producers who should know better. 
I am no stick in the mud I like what might be seen as shocking comedy but not at the expense of animals. 
Yeh the family might be nice and the puppy had as much chance as any but how many people watched that and said I wish we won a puppy and drummed up business for this idiot breeder who is turning her puppies into canine celebrities. :rolleyes5:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I love keith lemon. Celebrity juice always makes me laugh.

However this is unbelievable. I can't understand why ITV and the show producers thought it'd be a good idea.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Howl said:


> I am just going to add that sadly there is a reason people need to jump to conclusions. So many people on here have been conned by dodgy breeders and puppy mills. There is little to protect animals in this country in my opinon and it's been shown time and time again. Well meaning people trusting that people will do the right thing.
> I am sadly not suprised by the breeder being below average, my guess is it's probably been some researchers job with a ton of other things to do that day with neither the time nor the knowledge.
> *But playing devils advocate, if I was a breeder of any animal I would have said no so maybe they tried many reputable breeders first? *
> It isn't even the celebrities/comedians that people should be pointing the finger at its the producers who should know better.
> ...


ITV asked for names of breeders on facebook and twitter. Not the ideal place to find reputable breeders. They even bought the puppy 5 days before applications for families closed. So they did so not knowing what sort of people would be applying, who would be shortlisted and then selected, or even the ages of the children who wanted a puppy.

Maybe if the production team had spent more time etc on it they would of found a breeder who is over 17  and is reputable. Or even better, spent the time coming to their senses and not given a puppy out as a prize. 

How many girls (especially that 17 year old breeders friends) are now going to want a pug because peter andre owns one/they saw "a cute one" on TV being won as a prize?

A fair few more, than wanted their own chequebook and pen I bet after watching Blankety Blank. :lol:


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

See there I go again assuming the good in people when will I learn :laugh:
Oh this whole thing would be funny if it wasn't so bloody awful. 
I did for one horrible moment think you meant the bitch was 17 :yikes: and then how is that even possible then Oooh :laugh:


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

Unfortunately there are many saddos out there who will do anything to get on TV. How many people saw the advert and suddenly decided they wanted a dog? I'm sure they ALL wanted a dog before the advert. :angry: I'm sure the producers will check in on they dog to make sure that it will be well taken care of and not sold on for a quick buck!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Howl said:


> See there I go again assuming the good in people when will I learn :laugh:
> Oh this whole thing would be funny if it wasn't so bloody awful.
> I did for one horrible moment think you meant the bitch was 17 :yikes: and then how is that even possible then Oooh :laugh:


Nah the breeder (though she is not calling herself one "cos it was an accident") is 17. She is the one having an online fight with everyone including the RSPCA on twitter. It's almost funny how she is calling everyone names.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

All other issues aside, it is simply utterly shameful that a live animal has been given away as a prize on a TV show.   It makes me embarassed to be part of this society.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Mentioned by someone else earlier, but here is the Dogs Today bit from their facebook. (I reactivated my account, then deactivated it again especially so please read it lol).



> Did you watch Keith Lemon on ITV this evening? A Pug was given away as a prize. In Scotland (where the show was also aired) this is illegal. Many people thought it against the law here too. ITV seem to have lost its way with a succession of programmes that reveal a complete lack of any appreciation of welfare issues (did you see Super Tiny Animals a few months back?). Prime time Saturday night TV having a puppy as a prize, it's like we're becoming one of those countries where you're afraid to visit because pets are seen as disposable items. If you are offended by dogs being depicted in this way please complain to ITV and Ofcom and if you are Scottish please lobby the SSPCA to make a formal complaint for depicting an illegal act without any commentary.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

well I for one am boycotting the show :laugh:
Glad I'm not part of that unfolding drama had enough fun last night


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

just to remind everyone

if you complain to ofcom via the link I posted then enough complaints will help highlight the fact people aren't happy


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

EllesBelles said:


> Peter Andre already has his Pug, according to Twitter. He's posted a few pictures of him already.
> 
> The breeder has also shown her true colours, attacking everyone with personal insults and generally being abusive.
> 
> ...


Peter Andre rescued his pug Charlie from Battersea dogs home


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

lily74 said:


> Peter Andre rescued his pug Charlie from Battersea dogs home


See I knew I was disappointed in him for a reason!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

The breeder was 17? 

I reckon like someone said earlier it was probably a researcher that didn't have the time to find a decent breeder etc... 

I also think they cannot have been a doggy person, but lately I know about 4 people who have brought pugs - after knowings no one! So maybe they thought 'oh that's a popular breed - it'll do' 

Also I know it's not true, but I do believe a lot of people feel smaller dogs don't require as much effort/work/training etc, so this may also have gone into it..


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

The pup (I am informed) came from a 17 yo BYB who `accidentally` bred her two pups. No health tests then. 
I have complained to Ofcom
Ofcom | Advice and complaints
as I find this whole thing absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

lily74 said:


> Peter Andre rescued his pug Charlie from Battersea dogs home


He bought one off this "breeder" during the shows rehearsals and it is being dropped off at his today.

So Charlie will have a friend in a few hours.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I have sent a complaint to Ofcom


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

She may be heading for a complaint elsewhere at this rate. She was making uncalled for comments about disabled people last night as part of her "name calling". 

:thumbdown:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Could someone pm the link to her twitter please


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Mese said:


> Could someone pm the link to her twitter please


I was about to ask the same thing?


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Mese said:


> Could someone pm the link to her twitter please


and me pls?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Jugsmalone said:


> and me pls?


Me as well?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

PM me.

Or I will pm you in turn.

Don't want to post it in public.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

No more PM's to me about this. I have shared my little handful worth. 

Remember do not sink to her level, nor be abusive etc to her. (I have not even spoken etc to her, just read her abuse to others).


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm just being nosey  reading what others are saying


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> I'm just being nosey  reading what others are saying


PM me please


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Please PM me too i'm so nosey


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

The girl that bred is young and naive, yes shes being rude but obviously feels like she is being attacked and so is doing what kids do... kick back.

The Producers of the show,however, should know better!!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Like I said earlier if you do get her twitter (I am not giving it to anyone else, I do not want to set off a PF Army) do not abuse her etc.

The target of your disappointment should be ITV.

Should anyone wish to see the segment who did not catch it last night it is up here.

http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=keith lemon's lemonaid

To jump to the comp bit click on the 1st black bit in the timeline. This will bring you to the ad break, it follows that.

That way you can be justified in adding your complaint to OFCOM as you have actually seen the evidence as it were.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

There is a facebook group set up about it too: https://www.facebook.com/groups/163117710484642/


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

My only concern is how accurate all this info may or may not be.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

ClaireLouise said:


> My only concern is how accurate all this info may or may not be.


The search for families between the 16th and 22nd is accurate.
The puppy was bought on the 17th is accurate.
The fact the puppy was an accident is accurate.
The fact the puppies were free prior to last night and are now £1200 is accurate.

As is everything else mentioned here, all have been confirmed by the breeder and ITV sources.

Either way the strongest proof was on TV about 6.30pm last night. A live puppy was given to a 10 year old girl for collecting the most bones in the time given.

Now I am sure the family will look after it etc. However her dad when asked on air why he had not fulfilled his daughters wishes answered "because we are not in the position to buy/have a puppy at present".

And the evidence of the breeder being discriminating to disabled people etc can be seen on her twitter.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

pets as prizes....so wrong:thumbdown:, sends out a terrible message plus an unethical breeder has been supported in the process:thumbdown:

ive also complained to ofcom.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

What I mean is how do we know all these sources are accurate. Is that the actual breeder or a troll? Is the itv source factual or someone stirring the pot. I'm not saying its all wrong im just saying I have been using the internet long enough to know what you read on Twitter etc isn't always fact



Peter andre getting a pup from the same litter??? Very fishy


Not to take away from the fact that giving away a pup as a prize is 100% wrong


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> What I mean is how do we know all thesr sources are accurate. Is that the actual breeder or a troll? Is the itv source factual or someone stirring the pot. I'm not saying its all wrong im just saying I havr been using the interent long enough to know what you read on Twitter etc isn't always fact


Well the girl on twitter says on the 17th that the show is buying one of her pups, there are photos of her dog and pup's from months ago when they was born and then there are photos of her with Peter Andre, Keith Lemon and the little girl who won with her mum and the pup..... i think we can say she supplied the pup  and she admits it was a accidental litter !


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

ClaireLouise said:


> What I mean is how do we know all thesr sources are accurate. Is that the actual breeder or a troll? Is the itv source factual or someone stirring the pot. I'm not saying its all wrong im just saying I havr been using the interent long enough to know what you read on Twitter etc isn't always fact


The ad looking for families is everywhere (on various agency sites who deal with providing people who want to be on tv, and is clearly real.

I thought the breeder was a troll at first. However she mentioned over 2 weeks ago on twitter that the programme had bought a puppy off her to use as a prize. Plus all the other evidence from here is posted well before the programme aired.

Her abuse to others obviously happened after the show aired.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> What I mean is how do we know all these sources are accurate. Is that the actual breeder or a troll? Is the itv source factual or someone stirring the pot. I'm not saying its all wrong im just saying I have been using the internet long enough to know what you read on Twitter etc isn't always fact
> 
> Peter andre getting a pup from the same litter??? Very fishy
> 
> Not to take away from the fact that giving away a pup as a prize is 100% wrong


i dont know who the breeder is, but the fact that they let their puppy go as a prize tells you the type of breeder they are:thumbdown:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

It is absolutely disgusting that a puppy was given away as a prize on TV. It sends out totally the wrong message.

A complaint is on its way to Ofcom.


----------



## charlottesieve (Mar 31, 2010)

I set up a group on facebook for anyone who wants to complain it has details how to https://www.facebook.com/groups/163117710484642/
Don't worry it's safe not spam.
Charlotte :thumbsup:


----------



## charlottesieve (Mar 31, 2010)

In his TV show, Keith Lemon's Lemonade aired on ITV1 on 28th April 2012, Keith Lemon gave a live Pug puppy as a prize to a child for winning a competition.

Keith Lemon acted irresponsibly he should donate his fee for tonights' show to a dog rescue- a puppy is not a prize to give away to a child!

To watch go to- Video - ITV Player it starts at 12 mins 30 seconds then....

To complain to ITV please write to [email protected]

Alternatively, you can write to:

Viewer Services
ITV Plc
Gas Street
Birmingham
B1 2JT

Or you can complain to OFCOM an independent body at https://stakeholders.ofcom.org.uk/tell-us/specific-programme-epg

Please share this group- the show cannot get away with this behaviour


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sent my complaint to Offcom


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

The Guardian Campaign - Home


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

If anyone would PM me the Twitter name etc I would be thankful. I am not a good dectective but am quite nosey. Thanks.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I've sent my complaint to Ofcom.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Looks like either the breeder themselves or Twitter have taken the account down?

Strange, she was just in the middle of arguing with someone and it just disappeared...

Unless I'm having some technical difficulties?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

EllesBelles said:


> Looks like either the breeder themselves or Twitter have taken the account down?
> 
> Strange, she was just in the middle of arguing with someone and it just disappeared...
> 
> Unless I'm having some technical difficulties?


still there for me


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> still there for me


Ah yes, thanks. It seems she was just deleting some posts. Oddly enough, she seems quite proud of the rude and aggressive ones - it's the ones that admitted that the family were not properly vetted and didn't meet the pugs prior to the program that have gone. She now seems insistant that there was vetting in place, suggesting that ITV are now aware of the huge outcry that they have caused.

It makes me quite sad that she, and her friends, are so horrid. They have a proper lack of respect, and have quite often become offensive to old/disabled people. She just seems thrilled to have visited Peter Andre and sold him a female pug. And he could have done better than buying an unhealth-tested dog.

But I suppose ITV couldn't have chosen a more quality breeder than one who thinks the puppies will be fine because they are "not going to Guantanimo bay".

(Yep, I'm well and truly on my soapbox over this  :angry


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

this is what I posted on the FB page and it remains my view



> I have emailed ITV and filled out a complaint on the Ofcom site
> 
> My main issue is basically they have given a very expensive breed from a bad breeder (no health tests etc) to a family that weren't necessarily looking for that particular breed - he may be very well looked after but are his new owners fully prepared for cleaning out his wrinkles to prevent bacterial or fungal infection in the folds?
> 
> ...


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

IndysMamma said:


> this is what I posted on the FB page and it remains my view


Wooo!!!!! Woooo!!!!!! Woooo!!!!!! Your post has earned you some rep.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I watched the repeat of the programme this afternoon. I turned it on mainly to see if the tv company had taken any notice of the complaints and were showing another show. But they hadn't and it was the complained about episode.
The whole thing seemed so trivial to me. By that I mean the prize could have been anything, a toy, an mp3 player, it didn't matter. It was all about being on the telly. 
I don't want to upset anyone, and if I'm wrong I appologise to the families, but that's how it came over to me.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I watched the repeat of the programme this afternoon. I turned it on mainly to see if the tv company had taken any notice of the complaints and were showing another show. But they hadn't and it was the complained about episode.
> The whole thing seemed so trivial to me. By that I mean the prize could have been anything, a toy, an mp3 player, it didn't matter. It was all about being on the telly.
> I don't want to upset anyone, and if I'm wrong I appologise to the families, but that's how it came over to me.


I know what you mean.

Also I was watching it thinking "I hope it's not a real puppy", then when that girl won and he said something like "of course we wouldn't give you a real puppy", I sighed a sigh of relief.

That was until Peter "BYB Promoting" Andre came through that door. :thumbdown:


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

I missed this weeks episode.. I LOVE keith lemon, and celeb juice has me in creases every week.. But after reading this thread, I am so disappointed in him!

So, at a time when we are trying to make a stand on BYB, a very popular tv shop has promoted BYB in a very public way? Making it look to other children and families that any puppy will do, and no even mentioning the needs of the breed, whether it is suitable to the family that won... Even if it was suitable for the family who won it, it may not have been for the other family who MAY have won it..
And as for the father saying they didn't have a puppy yet cuz they couldn't afford it, how are they going to fed it? insure it? if they don't insure it, how are they going to pay for any vet fee's that insurance would have covered? How are they going to afford to flea and worm it? 
And also, was the pup already vaccinated? And if it wasn't, are ITV going to follow the family and make sure they get it done? 

I just don't think the producers have thought this far ahead?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Not related to the puppy, but I found this while looking up into the backlash.

Not worthy of its own thread (cos he has gone down in my books) but funny all the same.

The Keith Lemon Iphone app.

[youtube_browser]FlTZPf5jIKk[/youtube_browser]

Now back to the puppy..................


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Am now about to start writing my complaint to OFCOM
Do you think it matters that I have no TV & haven't watched it?


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Am now about to start writing my complaint to OFCOM
> Do you think it matters that I have no TV & haven't watched it?


Nah, it's the principle!

I didn't watch it. I have since, but not whilst it was live. I find him quite annoying and he puts my OH in a mood, so I was watching something else.

No idea what though. Hopefully something better! I'm glad I didn't give them viewing figures


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

All along this breeder has been stating "i am not a breeder, it was an accident".


Well well well, what is that a photo of in her recent twitter images with a caption of "My dogs are having sex. I don't know whether to laugh or cry".

Indeed it is a photo of the pair "at it". What a weird accident that just happened to be caught on camera.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Am now about to start writing my complaint to OFCOM
> Do you think it matters that I have no TV & haven't watched it?


Your allowed to watch it on catch up on demand though aren't you ? If you want to see for yourself before you right in


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

EllesBelles said:


> Nah, it's the principle!
> 
> I didn't watch it. I have since, but not whilst it was live. I find him quite annoying and he puts my OH in a mood, so I was watching something else.
> 
> No idea what though. Hopefully something better! *I'm glad I didn't give them viewing figures*


TBH, listening to people talking about the dross that appears to be on telly nowadays I'm relieved I don't give any of them viewing figures! Give me a book or radio over telly any day


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Your allowed to watch it on catch up on demand though aren't you ? If you want to see for yourself before you right in


Yeah I think the law still allows me to watch things after broadcast unless they've changed it sneakily. DoggyBag, you have a legal mind, could you confirm this for me? Cheers!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Yeah I think the law still allows me to watch things after broadcast unless they've changed it sneakily. DoggyBag, you have a legal mind, could you confirm this for me? Cheers!


Correct you can watch a programme online or via elsewhere as long as it is not being streamed live in synch with live tv.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DoggieBag said:


> Correct you can watch a programme online or via elsewhere as long as it is not being streamed live in synch with live tv.


Thanks, OFCOM wanted my postcode & I was a bit concerned they'd see we don't have a TV license & send someone round to check I hadn't climbed on the roof & put the aerial back


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Thanks, OFCOM wanted my postcode & I was a bit concerned they'd see we don't have a TV license & send someone round to check I hadn't climbed on the roof & put the aerial back


The Part Time Census Collectors who also oversee the overcharging of TV services state on their website.



> Exception: If you only watch catch-up services online, then you dont need a licence. For example, you dont need one to use BBC iPlayer, or ITV player, to catch up on programmes after they have been shown on TV.


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> He bought one off this "breeder" during the shows rehearsals and it is being dropped off at his today.
> 
> So Charlie will have a friend in a few hours.


Ohh right, I didn't realise he had got another one.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

lily74 said:


> Ohh right, I didn't realise he had got another one.


As of today he has. The girl who bred these pugs dropped it off earlier and evn met Charlie.


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> As of today he has. The girl who bred these pugs dropped it off earlier and evn met Charlie.


Blimey, how do you get you info so fast!lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I am currently complaining to Ofcom.

On a slightly unrelated note - I love the choice of titles it gives you on your complaint! I don't know whether to be a Viscount or a Wing Commander :thumbsup:

There's no chance they'd have ever got a puppy from a good breeder anyway, because no good breeders would allow their pups to go as a TV show prize!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

lily74 said:


> Blimey, how do you get you info so fast!lol


The girl has been bragging about it on twitter since Mr Andre first said he would buy one off her.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Animal welfare act 2006

"a person commits an offence if the arrangement is one under which that person has the chance to win an animal as a prize"

breaking the law i see, silly programs.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

OMG to the max blud innit (sorry got carried away once I started)

Mr Andre has posted his new puppy Porridge a 7 week old Pug Puppy.

So not only was its littermate a prize on TV it's only 7 weeks old.


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> The girl has been bragging about it on twitter since Mr Andre first said he would buy one off her.


Really, I have been missing all this, as I don't know what her twitter name is lol.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> Animal welfare act 2006
> 
> "a person commits an offence if the arrangement is one under which that person has the chance to win an animal as a prize"
> 
> breaking the law i see, silly programs.


Only in Scotland. In England and Wales if the person is under 16 they must be with an adult.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

and the pup is only 7 weeks old!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DoggieBag said:


> The girl has been bragging about it on twitter since Mr Andre first said he would buy one off her.





DoggieBag said:


> OMG to the max blud innit (sorry got carried away once I started)
> 
> Mr Andre has posted his new puppy Porridge a 7 week old Pug Puppy.
> 
> So not only was its littermate a prize on TV it's only 7 weeks old.


This whole sorry affair just gets better & better
Someone stop the planet, it's gone crazy & I want to get off!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Am now about to start writing my complaint to OFCOM
> Do you think it matters that I have no TV & haven't watched it?


Ive not watched it, have no intention in watching it but have put a complaint in


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know all this hype is making me wonder if I want one of her pups :laugh:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

How did everyone word their complaints? Mine was as follows:



> I was absolutely disgusted to see a puppy given away as a prize on Keith Lemons Lemonaid. Animals are not prizes, they are living creatures and should be valued as such. What is wrong with a new car, or a dream holiday? These things do not take 12 years of daily attention, exercise and care. Were the owners checked to see if they actually wanted a pug puppy? This sends out a bad message to the public that its fine to give pets as presents or prizes. I would expect ITV to be issuing an apology to the Dogs Trust for undoing all their years of hard work educating people that "a dog is for life, not just for Christmas." Or a stupid Saturday night television show for that matter!
> 
> Disgusted.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't get Twitter , i've "tweeted" a response to the pup being 7 weeks old yet i can't see my comment


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's mine. So many spellling and grammar/er  errors! Dammit. 



> I am utterly disgusted that this programme was allowed to give away a live animal as a prize. Taking on a dog of any kind is a huge responsibility which should be undertaken after much thought and research in the chosen breed. Finding a suitable breeder, who breeds responsibly and health tests their dogs (especially in a breed riddled with health issues like a Pug) is of the utmost priority. NO responsible breeder would allow a pup to be given away in this way.
> Therefore the damage done by this programme is many-fold. 1. it has place an innocent animal with a family who may not be fully prepared to meet it's needs. 2. it has supported an unethical breeder when there are thousands of dogs being put to sleep in rescues every week. 3. it has portrayed a live animal as an object and perpetuated the sense of animals as disposable possesions rather than a commitment to be undertaken with much forethought.
> I am deeply saddened and distressed by this occurance.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> I don't get Twitter , i've "tweeted" a response to the pup being 7 weeks old yet i can't see my comment


Your tweet will appear on your own timline and those of your followers. If you hashtagged the breeder she will see it via her connect bit.

#twitterishardtounderstandat1st


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Everyone should tweet something with #PF in and then I'll search it and add you all


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

EllesBelles said:


> Everyone should tweet something with #PF in and then I'll search it and add you all


#PF is an already used tag for something

I just did #Petforums instead :lol:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I have also submitted my complaint this afternoon. As for the rest of it im going to look into it tonight so feel free to PM me details anyone


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know if this puppy was KC registered but they strictly forbid any KC registered puppy to be given as a prize,it says so on the back of the registration form.It's discusting KC reg. or not.I always thought the bloke was a knob.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

This is really disgusting!
So many people on twitter are so delighted with Peter Andre's new arrival


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine complaint
"I am truly horrified at this act of giving away a puppy on live television, what'd you think you were playing at, obviously common sense was lost. The dog's trust, Blue cross and many other rescues work so hard in helping educate people that any animal should never been given as a gift. Then there's the current issue with the kennel club and ensuring dogs are healthy, how is it good by going to some 17 year old who accidentally allowed her two dogs to breed with no health testing or even proper breeding set in place. I am absolutely disgusted and horrified, I never thought i'd witness such stupidity in the uk."


Found her twitter, typical 17 year old


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Do we know if it's actually Keith Lemon's (or whatever his real name is) decision to give the puppy as a prize? or is it the directors/writers for the programme? It's all well and good calling him names (and yes he is a knob lol) but how much control does he really have over it? He's only a presenter, and a lot of the time that's all the presenters do - present and be a face for the camera.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Do we know if it's actually Keith Lemon's (or whatever his real name is) decision to give the puppy as a prize? or is it the directors/writers for the programme? It's all well and good calling him names (and yes he is a knob lol) but how much control does he really have over it? He's only a presenter, and a lot of the time that's all the presenters do - present and be a face for the camera.


I agree, I cant see the point in blaming the 17 year old twitter user either like many have done. It is ITV fault the whole situation happened


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

coldwetnose: LemonAid turns very sour...


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> I agree, I cant see the point in blaming the 17 year old twitter user either like many have done. It is ITV fault the whole situation happened


be it the 17 year old or her parents dog they still sold the pup to be a prize at 7 weeks old


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I agree, I cant see the point in blaming the 17 year old twitter user either like many have done. It is ITV fault the whole situation happened


Yeah it's not her fault the pup was given as a prize, but I think people are more annoyed at her because of her poor breeding ethics - an 'accidental' mating (which she managed to take a photo of, the dogs weren't tied so it may have been preventable!) and then flogging one of the pups to be used on TV. Maybe had she have been a bit older, she might have said no - lots of 17 year olds would be interested in something like that, it's one hell of a claim to fame.... but then again when I was 17 I would have known that it was totally the wrong thing to do. And when I was 17 I would NOT have been breeding dogs!

it would be interesting to know if the dogs are KC reg or not.... since the KC don't allow for regd pups to be used as prizes, she may not have registered the litter.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Yeah it's not her fault the pup was given as a prize, but I think people are more annoyed at her because of her poor breeding ethics - an 'accidental' mating (which she managed to take a photo of, the dogs weren't tied so it may have been preventable!) and then flogging one of the pups to be used on TV. Maybe had she have been a bit older, she might have said no - lots of 17 year olds would be interested in something like that, it's one hell of a claim to fame.... but then again when I was 17 I would have known that it was totally the wrong thing to do. And when I was 17 I would NOT have been breeding dogs!
> 
> it would be interesting to know if the dogs are KC reg or not.... since the KC don't allow for regd pups to be used as prizes, she may not have registered the litter.


I totally agree but this anger regarding the sale of pups to a TV show is her mothers resonsibility. It is wrong and IMO ITV are accountable for it.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Keith Lemon's LemonAid TV Show Reviews - TV Guide UK TV Listings


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

lotta people very upset - I think next week the viewing figures will either plummet or rocket as people want to see what the fuss is about


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Someone has just posted on the facebook group that her friend was contacted by the show looking for a Border Collie pup, but were told were to "get away" in a more direct manner. 

Seems any old breed, with any level of exercise needs etc would of done. :angry:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

IndysMamma said:


> lotta people very upset - I think next week the viewing figures will either plummet or rocket as people want to see what the fuss is about


hopefully they won't rocket! I think there seems to be a hell of a lot of people switching it off next week already, I just hope more and more people follow suit!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/18652

petition here to stop animals being given as prizes in the UK not just Scotland


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

IndysMamma said:


> https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/18652
> 
> petition here to stop animals being given as prizes in the UK not just Scotland


Signed ..


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Signed!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I love Keith Lemon but he's a bit mad, much the same as giving away this pup - which I didn't see.

If they asked for families beforehand then hopefully they vetted the contestants before they took part, in which case there should be no cause for concern. Just hope it doesn't catch on though cos it's not really in very good taste at all! 

Was looking at two pugs on 'Don't Blame The Dog' this week and much as I like them I wouldn't have one until those noses are more like real noses and the dogs can breathe better! I'd be constantly worried and IMO there is no such thing as a healthy Pug at the mo, not a truly healthy dog with no medical issues at all. Not just my opinion either!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

£1200 seems a lt o pay for a pug puppy. Or is that just me?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> £1200 seems a lt o pay for a pug puppy. Or is that just me?


They were free before  after this went on she upped the price.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> They were free before  after this went on she upped the price.


Seriously! Wtf!

She is pleading victim on twitter.

People like that shouldn't own a dog.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Put in my complaint to ofcom  hope there is an apology next week.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

According to Facebook pages, where the girl herself is fighting with everyone else, the puppies are KC Reg. So is this illegal, that a KC reg puppy was given away as a prize?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> According to Facebook pages, where the girl herself is fighting with everyone else, the puppies are KC Reg. So is this illegal, that a KC reg puppy was given away as a prize?


I don't know if it's illegal or just 'going against' the KC's rules. Hopefully the KC will do something about it but I doubt they are powerful enough to do anything really damaging, I mean, they can't force her to neuter her dogs and they can't take them off her, so in reality the KC don't have much power, unfortunately!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

IndysMamma said:


> https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/18652
> 
> petition here to stop animals being given as prizes in the UK not just Scotland


signed..


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/18652
> 
> petition here to stop animals being given as prizes in the UK not just Scotland


Signed also.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

IndysMamma said:


> https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/18652
> 
> petition here to stop animals being given as prizes in the UK not just Scotland


Signed............


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I have never liked Kieth Lemon or whatever his real name is. I am disgusted that the producers think its a good idea to give a puppy away especially a breed that has so many health problems to a family that has already said that they cant afford to buy one.I wonder how many more "accidents" the so called breeders will have now they have discovered that they can make money out of them.I have signed the pettition and complained yo offcom and will do anything else to stop this happening again


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

she is pleading that she is only 17 so its bullying what people are doing.

well at 17 you can legally have a kid and get married so it isnt that young is it.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

With the amount of bile that she has spewed over the weekend, I don't think she could successfully argue being bullied, ever.

She's been more than offensive to a large amount of people, and seems to take pride in it.

It's sad, because she's so hooked on having had a "celebrity" buy her puppies that she will almost undoubtedly mate them again. ITV and Peter Andre have a lot to answer for when it comes to the welfare of those pups - both the one that they gave away and the numerous others that will likely be born due to the popularity she's gained, without health tests.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> she is pleading that she is only 17 so its bullying what people are doing.
> 
> well at 17 you can legally have a kid and get married so it isnt that young is it.


I do think the focus should move from this young girl who was niave and stupid - the pugs belong to her family her parents should be taking some responibility - she was probably swayed by the world of 'celebraty'   
My worry is now her parents will see what a 'cash' machine their Pug is now - especially as according to this Pet safe blog the parents are acutually the breeders.
Keith Lemon ITV show LemonAid and the Pug Puppy « SafePets UK, The Blog

My real bug bear is with the producers of the show 
I have signed the petition and submitted a complaint to offcom as well as the makers of the show.
Keith Lemon LemonAid - ITV Be on TV
I figure if we fill the in box with complaints it'll make it difficult for them.

I'm wondering if it's worth e-mailing the sponsors of the show to hit the show where it really hurts?
Glaxo, Smith Kline - The email address is [email protected]

Do any of you twitter followers know if and what Leigh Francis (Keith Lemons) responce is?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

As is now being said on her twitter by her friends (and retweeted by her), complaints should be directed towards OFCOM/ITV/LemonAid., and not her.

I do hope nobody here has sent her any abusive tweets.

If so I will be disappointed.










Shocked though that she is saying in response to why she homed them at 7 weeks or younger that the vet said keeping them until 8 weeks old was too long.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I got an automated response from the Lemonaid email adress attatching an appication form so I am going to email these guys who are the owners of talk back who produce Lemonaid
Fremantle Media UK - Talkback

The more people who orgainised this who can be inconvieniced the better
this is my e-mail/complaint I have sent to everyone in my previous post

"I was shocked and horrified to see a Puppy given away as a prize on
the Keith Lemons Lemonaid show.

Apart from being irresposible and imoral to promote dog ownership in
this way - a dog is a live animal that could live for upto 20 years,
if the families couldn't afford to buy a dog how are they expected to
pay out for insurance, vet bills, flea, worming treatment. puppy
classes etc?
I believe to give live animals away is illegal in Scotland and the show was broadcast in Scotland
The puppy was only 7 weeks old and the Kennel CLub recommends that no puppy is rehomed before 8 weeks
There appears to be no vetting of the new homes, as a rescue would enforce There appears to of been no thought to the suitability of the type of home that could be provided to the breed traits of the dog - it seems any puppy would of done.
There appears to of been no research on the breeder in question, are they registered with the brredclub, have they followed the breedclubs code of ethics and have they carried out all health tests recommended by the breed club for the breed in question?

In my mind the show has promoted 'puppies' without forethought, planning and suitability"


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Sent a complaint to OfCom.
Signed the petition.

Some idiot tweeted Peter Andre saying, "it's a shame you had Charlie neutered as you could have bred them and had pug babies of your own" or something along the lines of that. *bangs head against wall*


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Fleur said:


> I do think the focus should move from this young girl who was niave and stupid - the pugs belong to her family her parents should be taking some responibility - she was probably swayed by the world of 'celebraty'
> My worry is now her parents will see what a 'cash' machine their Pug is now - especially as according to this Pet safe blog the parents are acutually the breeders.
> Keith Lemon ITV show LemonAid and the Pug Puppy « SafePets UK, The Blog
> 
> ...


he is stating "the family were interviewed, the production team aren't mad".............."Do you believe everything you see on TV"...........and "people are always having a go at me on twitter".


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

DoggieBag said:


> he is stating "the family were interviewed, the production team aren't mad".............."Do you believe everything you see on TV"...........and "people are always having a go at me on twitter".


I'm not suprised - I'm sure if the momentum is kept up then eventually him and the production team will have to make an official statement

Well I've sent a complaint to Ofcom, Glaxo (the sponsors) ITV and Freemantle/Talkback as well as signed the petion - not a lot else I can do.
Suprised I haven't seen anything about it in the national press - obviously not enough noise has been made


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i only sent her a tweet saying please tell me you are going to get your dogs neutered, i wasnt going to abuse her on twitter.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't have twitter so can't respond to her and I wouldn't

She is a 17 year old girl that is a silly child - old enough to know better (I refused to breed a rare breed rabbit when younger than her because of welfare - my parents actually raised me and taught me moral values - not leaving it to pop culture, TV and luck which is the impression I get from her Twitter Feed )

What annoys me though is she took a picture of the pugs doing the deed and tweeted it! if you see it then you can get a miss-mate jab to prevent puppies

Also her going "If a girl gets pregnant by accident it doesn't mean she's a bad mum" - in a lot of cases yes they *are* bad mums - I know people who have had multiple babies 'by accident' yet all are taken off them by social services because they neglect them to still go out drinking, not deliberately they just have no preparation and are not ready and unlike humans dogs don't make a 'choice' to get pregnant they are not of a high enough sentience to understand the implications of whether they should breed

70% of my annoyance is at the producers of the show, 15% at the teenage girl as she's old enough to breed herself, drive, get a job she's old enough to be responsible for her actions and 15% annoyed at her parents who should have been able to resist the 'glamour' of celebrity


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

oh just found out the pups are apparently KC registered!

can this be revoked if it's against KC terms and conditions to give a puppy away as a prize? or the breeders fined?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know if it can be revoked but it is definately against puppies being given as prizes.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Kennel Club statement.



> The Kennel Club was appalled to see a puppy being given away as a prize on the ITV show Keith Lemon's Lemonaid and the following is our statement:
> 
> The Kennel Club is disappointed and shocked that a puppy was given as a prize on a prime-time ITV show and is writing to the television producers and to Ofcom to outline its concerns.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Statement from the 17 year old.



> Having time to reflect on my immature behaviour, bought on by the total excitement of the situation and my naivety, I need to apologise for my comments to people that actually have the same beliefs as me. I have hurt people by the things I have said and I am sorry. The worst of it all I have shamed my family and hurt them the most. My Mum, the breeder has struggled enough the last few days giving the puppies to their new homes, she has looked on them as her babies and has had daily contact with all the puppies. She would never have given her babies to anyone not worthy, the family in question were vet checked prior to the show, she also insisted that they were not able to take Fat Lad straight away they had to make sure everything as in place  vets booked etc. Although the pregnancy was not planned the littler has been very much loved by our family, not to explain my Mums actions but she had Belle spayed straight away as she did not want the same thing to happen again. Edward had never showed and interest in Belle and somehow managed to get past the special knickers she wore during her season. My Mum has slept with the puppies for nearly 5 weeks timing feeds to the minute day and night making sure Belle fed them all herself and helping Belle do it. She even toileted them for Belle so she was able to rest between feeds. Our puppies are very much her life and will continue to be (you should see the 8 page document she put together for all the new owners). As said earlier my Mum is in daily contact with all the puppies and she would be the first one to get them back should she feel necessary. Although my Mum is not a breeder she has given it her all and has spoke to all owners about the importance of spaying the bitches as breeding dogs should never be taken on lightly, nor about money or underestimated about the amount of work involved in breeding. Once again I am sorry for any inappropriate comments made by myself. I want to assure you all the welfare of our puppies is at the end to the day the most important factor.


The RSPCA and a few other animal charities have also released statements. In fact everyone has apart from Talkback/ITV. 

I think the above quoted statement is a mature approach to the situation. She did not have to do it, but she did.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Dogs Trust.



> Dogs Trust was shocked and disappointed to see a puppy being given as a prize on Keith Lemon's show, Lemonaid. It is highly inappropriate to promote the frivolous gifting of dogs in this fashion and we are concerned that viewers may follow suit without giving any thought to the life-long commitment that dogs command. It was irresponsible to allow such a flippant competition to air on a prime time entertainment television slot. Sadly, animal welfare charities like Dogs Trust often deal with the fallout when dogs are bought on a whim and discarded when the novelty wears off. This poor attempt at entertainment was ill-judged and we urge ITV to issue a full and considered response on this matter.
> 
> For more information and advice about rehoming a dog please go to Dogs Trust - Home


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

RSPCA Statement



> "The RSPCA has received a number of complaints from members of the public after the programme aired on Saturday regarding the programme giving pets as presents. There was also concern over the use of a crocodile on the show.
> 
> We can confirm that we are looking into the issues raised and are writing to the production company to voice our concerns.
> 
> We would encourage anyone who has concerns over the use of animals in television shows to write to Ofcom."


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Where are these statements being released? 

Sounds like the daughter has has a telling off my the parents, wouldn't surprise me if they wrote it and released it in her name :laugh:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Really good of the young girl to make a statement - I think what she has said shows some real maturity and honesty in admiting she got caught up in the media circus of it all.

Interesting to see if Lemonaid make a statement anytime soon.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Where are these statements being released?
> 
> Sounds like the daughter has has a telling off my the parents, wouldn't surprise me if they wrote it and released it in her name :laugh:


Facebook.

The group that was mentioned a few pages back. I left the group as alot of people were being abusive to each other and to the breeding family.

I still keep an eye on it though.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Statement or no statement, immaturity or no immaturity. Noone who really cared about the welfare of a pup would allow it to be given away as a prize on a TV show. End of story.

And I didn't think you could spey a bitch until all the pups were weaned and she'd recovered a bit yet the wording of that staement makes it sound as if the bitch is already speyed.

I smell a lot of BS there.

I think I am amazed that so many people were involved in this and not one of them took a step back and went - this really isn't morally acceptable is it? But then I don't know why I'm supprised. This is the same TV industry that is happy to parade the mildly mentally ill and extremely delusional in a freak show like manner on shows such as the x-factor for our "entertainment".


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Got a reply from one of my complaint e-mails 

"Thank you for contacting us about the content of Saturday's Lemonaid show on ITV.

As the sponsor of the show, Panadol have no editorial control over, nor knowledge of, the content of the programme before it airs. However we have contacted ITV and Talkback about your concerns. They have assured us that an independent, qualified vet visited each home in advance of the show to conduct a thorough check before the re-homing process. That check included making sure that each family understood the commitment and responsibility associated with owning a dog.

Once again thank you for alerting us to this.

Kind regards,
Consumer Affairs Department
GlaxoSmithKline Consumer Healthcare"

No reply from Lemoniad, or talk back though


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Werehorse said:


> Statement or no statement, immaturity or no immaturity. Noone who really cared about the welfare of a pup would allow it to be given away as a prize on a TV show. End of story.
> 
> And I didn't think you could spey a bitch until all the pups were weaned and she'd recovered a bit yet the wording of that staement makes it sound as if the bitch is already speyed.
> 
> ...


I agree that we do not know the truth about if the dog is now neutered etc. That does not justify some of the abusive comments the family has got directly to their facebook and twitter, as well as phonecalls.

Now what they have done although not ethical etc is not illegal. However the personal attack/comments to them online and via the phone are illegal under the Malicious Communications Act 1988.

It is clear from the KC statement the producers were warned that a puppy being given as a prize is not acceptable etc, yet they chose to ignore that fact and went ahead with it. Like you say rating and what classes as entertainment was given a higher priority than some poor dog. They were intent on getting any old puppy. They contacted Border Collie breeders, Pug breeders, among many others. No consideration of future size, exercise needs or anything. Well they most probably considered "cuteness". 

So Talkback should be the focus of any comments etc.

A fact that many are doing via Ofcom whose website crashed earlier today due to the high volume of complaints. :thumbsup:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> I agree that we do not know the truth about if the dog is now neutered etc. That does not justify some of the abusive comments the family has got directly to their facebook and twitter, as well as phonecalls.
> 
> Now what they have done although not ethical etc is not illegal. However the personal attack/comments to them online and via the phone are illegal under the Malicious Communications Act 1988.


And the fact they have been subject to abusive comments does not retrosprectively absolve them from the fact their intial action of giving a puppy to be a prize was utterly reprehensible. The fact that other people have made them into victims by being abusive towards them does not make them any less dreadful people in my view. I don't think it's right to abuse or threaten them either but don't fall into the sympathy trap - people often make themselves out to be the victim in order to move the gaze from their own wrong-doing.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I just heard from a friend that their workmate was approached for one of his Lab puppies - the litter is already sold and he said no anyway - they are going to their new homes this week

I think they just rang all breeders advertising puppies would be ready around now and struck lucky with the ones they got

However the issue here *isn't* the numpty breeders - hopefully the girl does get spayed and whatnot but there is no point abusing them - being daft is not a crime, the whole country would be in trouble if it was  I hope they are honest in that they seem to have now realised they were idiots and I'm still disappointed in Peter Andre supporting such a breeder. They shouldn't have been threatened and abused but the disdain and disgust being publicly aired is fine as long as no threats directly made

Producers should have shown a lot more sense in the matter - it still really bothers me that they have given an extortionately expensive breed to a family who couldn't afford to buy a dog *sigh*


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Werehorse said:


> And the fact they have been subject to abusive comments does not retrosprectively absolve them from the fact their intial action of giving a puppy to be a prize was utterly reprehensible. The fact that other people have made them into victims by being abusive towards them does not make them any less dreadful people in my view. I don't think it's right to abuse or threaten them either but don't fall into the sympathy trap - people often make themselves out to be the victim in order to move the gaze from their own wrong-doing.


I get your point, and it is valid.

I was just pointing out the danger of those who have been extremely vindictive to them, and the fact they have committed an offence and action could be sought under Malicious Communications Act 1988.

Not that I feel it was directed at me personally, but maybe it was lol. I personally have fallen into no trap and just want to make that clear.

I have witnessed and read the comments sent to both the mother and daughter as well as extended family. In no way are these justified, especially those comments which have no connection to a breeding of a dog.

These are my own views based on what others have said to them, and not on their seeking of sympathy.

I of course also use my knowledge of UK Law to come to this decision that such actions by others (hopefully nobody from here) against them could be classed as an offence under MCA 1988.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Only just read this as didn't have a clue who keith lemon was.

I am astounded that out of all the so called adults involved in this whole fiasco - from producers, presenters, breeders, contestants - not one of them thought this is not a good idea, its not right and objected. 

As for Peter Andre, rescues from Battersea one week and gets lots of lovely cudos and then goes on to have one of these pups. He should have known better - I always thought he came across as somewhat dim but decent enough. Obviously just dim and interested in publicity. 

Then you wonder why folk still get stung so badly buying dogs from anywhere


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Reply from ITV



> Thank you for your email regarding Keith Lemons LemonAid.
> 
> The item you saw was based around a childs dream coming true to have a puppy and all the contestants involved expressed the desire to own a puppy regardless of the show.
> 
> ...


This is taken from the facebook group:



> OK folks, I've had a chat with a nice lady from Freemantle (talkback). It was good of them to contact me but I'm not sure I'm reassured or even more gobsmacked.
> Good news is the families were vetted and home visits done so it's likely the puppy will have a very good home.
> The competition in Saturday's show was not itself rigged and any of the three child parent combo's could have won. Plus- get this- each would have won the dog of their choice; the was a bulldog and another puppy on hand in case one of the other kids won. Apparantly one of the losing families bought the dog they "would have won". We suppose the other pup went home with its breeder. Each puppy, by the way, was from a "Kennel Club breeder".
> I got no apology for the way the thing was presented but I did hammer home what a bad message show sent...boy did I hammer! I think the company took our point of view on board.


Regarding the first quote, if you e-mailed ITV viewer services no doubt you will also receive the same copy and pasted reply.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

If anyone missed the link a few pages back, the FB group can be found at https://www.facebook.com/groups/lemonaidpuppy/

There are a few rogues, but the admin are trying to keep on top of it.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

So there are three breeders with KC registered litters prepared to do this. Wonder what the KC will do about that.

A vet checked home/owner, thats a new one on me wonder what exactly they check!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Two breeds (pug and bulldog) that have high potential to cost a small fortune in vet bills lined up in the wings waiting to potentially be homed with families who "can't afford a puppy"... It gets better and better. I wonder what the third breed was.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

There is something fishy about these "standby breeds".

The Pug that was won was bought on 17 April 2012, the day after applications opened for familes. 

How the hell did they know out of the 3 that were chosen after 22nd April (when applications closed) that one family would want a Pug? 

Nor does it explain why they tried to buy a Border Collie.................a Lab........and any other breeds they tried to get prior to the Pug.

Now they may well of had the Bulldog and another breed behind the scenes. But I find it hard to believe they were chosen with the families wishes in mind, given that the producers were looking for certain dogs even before the search for families begun.

Oh and the fact that the above quoted comment from talkback is a different story than was posted on their twitter within 24hrs of the programme airing. 

Hmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

I dont know if anyone else has posted these links

Amend The Animal Welfare Act to make it an offence to give away any animal as a prize - e-petitions

https://www.facebook.com/officialke...mment#!/groups/lemonaidpuppy/165003753629371/


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like people wrote to Battersea due to the Peter Andre connection (he of course adopted a Pug from there, prior to buying one through the programme).

This is on their website in the media centre section.



> Battersea Dogs & Cats Home was very disappointed to see a puppy being given as a prize in the recent episode of ITV2s Keith Lemons LemonAid (broadcast Sunday 28 April 2012)
> 
> This is a family entertainment show and we feel it was highly irresponsible of ITV to offer a dog as part of a game show gimmick. We fear many children and their parents will be influenced by what they saw on this show and will have little understanding of the full responsibilities of pet ownership. Whilst we appreciate that the nature of this show is very tongue in cheek, this does not condone such actions.
> 
> Our advice to any potential dog owners is always to properly research what is involved in owning a new dog or puppy and contact a rescue centre or registered breeder if you feel you can offer the right home to a new dog.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

leannelatty said:


> I dont know if anyone else has posted these links
> 
> Amend The Animal Welfare Act to make it an offence to give away any animal as a prize - e-petitions
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/officialke...mment#!/groups/lemonaidpuppy/165003753629371/


I've just signed. thanks for posting the link


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

What annoys me about the responses from those involved is that they are not addressing the issue of giving a puppy as a prize and the implications this has around educating people around breeding, purchasing and general well being of dogs.
All responses just foucus on the vetting of the potential homes not the breeders and welfare of the dogs there.


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Finally some media coverage but to be fair its not really a lot!

Aww poor Keith Lemon getting abused on Twitter 

ITV under fire for allowing 'Keith Lemon' comedian Leigh Francis to give away puppy as a prize on primetime show | Mail Online


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

If it is true it says a lot about the vet who carried out the so called checks - surely no vet should be involved in such a thing


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

leannelatty said:


> Finally some media coverage but to be fair its not really a lot!
> 
> Aww poor Keith Lemon getting abused on Twitter
> 
> ITV under fire for allowing 'Keith Lemon' comedian Leigh Francis to give away puppy as a prize on primetime show | Mail Online


Wow, the girl "loved it" - nice to see Keith Lemon knows the dog's gender 

The poor dog looks petrified, then again I would be if I was dragged away from my mum so early, hidden backstage with a load of strangers and then presented to a stranger in front of a noisy studio audience.

Keith Lemon getting abuse on twitter- whilst I'm not sure if it was his decision, or who had the final say, but he could have said no if he disagreed with the ethics behind it. It's nothing less than he deserves.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I think it is obvious from the majority of the comments on the Mail article (yes I know they are Mail readers but...) that the programme reinforced the view of the animal as a toy or commodity. Like giving a child a doll or a pink phone, it`s `cute`. 
The GP need to be educated. Irony goes right over their heads.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Was thinking "I wonder if there will be an online statement tied to tonights episode."

Looks like the answer is No!!!!.......................................it's not on tonight due to the football, so we will have to wait until next week. But don't hold your breath.


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Ive been keeping tabs on it on facebook and there now people thinking that the whole thing was fixed in some way because one of the mother and one of the boys have pages on a casting website listing themselves as actors and the bot had actually got in touch with the show to ask to sing on there (his email to the show at the bottom of the page).

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/lemonaidpuppy/


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

This made me laugh:



> Olley Edwards shared a link.
> 28 April
> if anyone is a member of Pet Forum - The Friendly Pet Community can u post a message on it? Theres Whole heated debate about ethics of Lemonaid/puppies as prizes etc. ITV were vastly ethical, we had house checks, vet visit, interviews and top breeders paid up to 2k per dog and dogs were brought to studio.with breeder in a taxi from wales costing 500quid ! The pups had better home check a than newborn babies !!!
> Pet Forum
> ...


It seems that all the "families" were in fact actors, two of which list the performance as "contributors" on their pages. Not contestants, which is interesting!

If the whole thing was a con - which seems to be the case, as the girl who won was actually an actor rather than a child who wanted a puppy - where does that leave the puppy?

Also, they must think we are simple to believe that these came from "top breeders" costing "up to 2k". Really? :cursing:

I'll be complaining again and adding the actors links. Other shows have been censored for much less, and maybe we can get this rubbish taken off air, if Lemon can't be responsible.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

First LemonAid dream since the puppy programme..................giving a couple a Cockerel.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Wonder if the new Cockerel owners were vet checked.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Made a complaint about the Cockerel.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

DoggieBag said:


> Made a complaint about the Cockerel.


Funny how now that its a bird, and one people eat, and not a cute puppy, that no one gives a toss.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> Funny how now that its a bird, and one people eat, and not a cute puppy, that no one gives a toss.


True look at the responses my first post made about the puppy. I post about a bird and there is no replies apart from yours.


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

I think anyone competing for any animal in this way is awful. Ive sent a complaint about this as well a couple of days ago. I recieved a reply about the puppy 

Thank you for your further email regarding 'Keith Lemon's Lemon Aid', which has been forwarded to me for response. 

We are very sorry that the programme caused you offence and concern, but we do not accept that the programme promoted an irresponsible attitude to animal welfare or pet ownership. 

The families that took part in the Right Dog's Dinner' item were selected with care, and all appropriate checks were carried out before they took part in the studio game, and before the puppy was finally rehomed with its new family.

The producers Talkback employed an independent qualified vet to make a home visit to each prospective family and to report on their suitability. Only families with positive reports were considered for the programme. These families were deemed to be entirely capable of caring for a puppy, and were fully equipped to meet all its needs.

In order to demonstrate to viewers the need for responsible dog ownership, the parents participated in the studio game with their children. Whilst the details of the checks that had been made beforehand were not described in the programme, since this would have been inappropriate editorially in a light hearted entertainment show of this kind, the general principle that owning a dog is an important commitment was conveyed to the viewer. The following dialogue took place with the adult contributors on screen before the game commenced:

Keith (to Dave): You want a dog? 

Dave: Yes

Keith (to Joanne): Youre serious about this? 

Joanne: We do, yes

Keith (to Olly): Its a big commitment, youre alright with that yes? 

Olly: Im very good with big commitments

The filming was fully risk assessed to ensure the welfare of the puppy at all times in the period that it was on stage in studio.
The puppy was sourced from an independent breeder registered with the Kennel Club. After the puppy was handed over in the studio, the breeder met with the family to verify their suitability. She then guided the family on how to prepare before taking the puppy home, and met them again the following weekend when the actual rehoming process took place, and she was able to carry out a thorough hand over - something she does with each puppy she sells. The breeder is still in contact with the family to help with any questions they may have.
Within a week of filming the programme, the other families in the studio also purchased a puppy of their own from independent breeders.
ITV would never condone animal cruelty, and we are satisfied that this particular puppy was very well looked after prior to, during and after the programme. Moreover, we are delighted that the puppy has now gone to a loving and responsible home.
Nevertheless, please rest assured that we have taken on board the concerns expressed by yourself and other viewers in relation to this item, which will inform our future programming. Thank you again for writing to us, and I hope this response goes some way to addressing those concerns.

Yours sincerely
Chris Wissun
Director of Programme Compliance ITV


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

leannelatty said:


> I think anyone competing for any animal in this way is awful. Ive sent a complaint about this as well a couple of days ago. I recieved a reply about the puppy
> 
> Thank you for your further email regarding 'Keith Lemon's Lemon Aid', which has been forwarded to me for response.
> 
> ...


Bulls*** 

Why are ITV saying different from what Talkback said???? 

Sounds like TB are feeding ITV lies.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I noticed the chicken being given away but switched straight over, I couldn't be bothered to even think about it. Why does he keep giving animals away?

Part of me thought that the chicken give-away was done on purpose to wind people up, a bit of an immature stab perhaps?

That email from Talkback is a load of tosh, they described a totally different situation to what ITV said. For a start, didn't ITV say that some of the contestants were actors or something?

Either way, it's just more crap from keith lemon. Celebrity Juice is hilarious but this Lemonaid thing is just going from bad to worse.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I saw the chicken on Saturday and switched right off just couldn't be bothered with it, didn't realise it was being given away as well! What is it with this show and giving away live animals? It just seemed to make a mockey of the whole concern that was shown over the puppy a few weeks before. I wonder what animal is going to be used next or given away as a prize next... I'll only know by reading someplace as I won't be going out of my way to watch. Shame as Celeb Juice can be funny. LemonAid is anything but.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I noticed the chicken being given away but switched straight over, I couldn't be bothered to even think about it. Why does he keep giving animals away?
> 
> Part of me thought that the chicken give-away was done on purpose to wind people up, a bit of an immature stab perhaps?
> 
> ...


The cockerel episode was filmed prior to the dog giving being aired. In fact both were filmed around 22nd April.

These things come in 3's, so watch out for next weeks when a horse is given away to a person who lives in a 8th floor flat.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

I thought this was absolutely disgusting. Another comedian desperate for a cheap laugh, this time at the expense of a puppy.

It promotes the idea that dogs are 'things' or throw-away items, and does not highlight the responsibility a dog brings.

I cannot bear the thought of dogs being viewed as a prize rather than given the consideration and respect they deserve. Beverley Cuddy, editor of Dogs Today magazine has been tweeting Keith Lemon, with a predictably stupid response, in character as Keith Lemon!!!



Sorry, rant over!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

DoggieBag said:


> First LemonAid dream since the puppy programme..................giving a couple a Cockerel.





Nonnie said:


> Funny how now that its a bird, and one people eat, and not a cute puppy, that no one gives a toss.


I missed this post 

No live animal should be given away as a pize 
Plus with the cockeral there are all sorts of by laws around the keeping of them - I really hope it's all just actors and one big set up - in which case ITV need to make a statement.

Doggiebag where did you send your complaint - I sent 4 e-mails about the dog and only the sponsors got back to me


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Fleur said:


> I missed this post
> 
> No live animal should be given away as a pize
> Plus with the cockeral there are all sorts of by laws around the keeping of them - I really hope it's all just actors and one big set up - in which case ITV need to make a statement.
> ...


Ofcom, though not expecting enough people will complain to set off an investigation..


----------

